# Clothing for big women?



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Where can my friend, a 'BBW', get decent cycling clothing that FITS? She is about 5'7", about 200lbs, and has a hellofa time, especially with jackets and jerseys. A men's XL is close, but the arms are way too long. Any suggestions?


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Try Terry, http://www.terrybicycles.com/product.html?c=Plus, and Team Estrogen, http://www.teamestrogen.com/categories.asp?catID=53. Both have wonderful customer service and will be happy to help you with questions.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I am 5'3 and 167, it is hard to find stuff that fits. Sometimes it depends on how the weight is distributed. The thing to do is try on a bunch of stuff and check the women specific. Otherwise tailoring works, shortening the sleeves etc.


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

While I've never ordered from Team Estrogen, there is an entire forum full of women who swear by their products at forums.teamestrogen.com. I've heard that one can call with measurements and the TE folks are more than happy to recommend specific products that should fit based on those measurements. I'd say it's worth a try!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I actually just get performance brand or team clothing. I carry all my weight high so I can still wear men's medium shorts. It's the tops that are hard so I mix different active wear tops with my cycling shorts. Most jerseys are designed to be snug whatever the size so going to a larger size doesn't always help.
Depending on how your friend carries her weight she may want to do something similar.


----------

